# Accutron 218 1 Playing Up!



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all. I've owned an Accutron 218 N1 for 5 years now. Its in great shape and is normally left to run (sorry Hummmmm). The battery ran down a couple of months ago during a house move and the watch was left untill recently when I changed the battery for the type I always use, a Renata 344 Silver 1.55V SR1136SW. Now the watch is gaining 15 minutes a day. I dont believe it was damaged in any way during the move as I took good care of it.

Any suggestions as to why the time gain is happening would be very welcomed.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It is double-indexing. Was the old battery a 344 1.5v one....from your comments, it sounds like it was. In which case, the double-indexing could be caused by a worn index wheel, dirt on the index wheel, dirt on the index pawl jewels or a combination of all of those things...or it has received a slight bump and thrown the indexing alignment out.

A service is needed I'm afraid, but no parts are likely to be needed, just an adjustment.


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Silver Hawk probably hit the nail on the head. If you are uncertain of previous service history, it definitely needs service, if only to clean and lube. Could be that it has never had service. My 218 from about the same date was just serviced last year and now runs like a champ. No parts needed. I use a guy in Bulgaria that has parts and equipment to service all calibers of Accutron movements. His price is much more reasonable than many here in the U.S. PM me if you want contact info.


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Oliverb said:


> Silver Hawk probably hit the nail on the head. If you are uncertain of previous service history, it definitely needs service, if only to clean and lube. Could be that it has never had service. My 218 from about the same date was just serviced last year and now runs like a champ. No parts needed. I use a guy in Bulgaria that has parts and equipment to service all calibers of Accutron movements. His price is much more reasonable than many here in the U.S. PM me if you want contact info.


 :hi:

The Silver Hawk is far to much of a gentleman to promote himself in these circumstances - so I will. If you do decide to have it fixed try Electric-Watches- he is a lot nearer than Bulgaria and IMO is very reasonable.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Worzel said:


> Oliverb said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk probably hit the nail on the head. If you are uncertain of previous service history, it definitely needs service, if only to clean and lube. Could be that it has never had service. My 218 from about the same date was just serviced last year and now runs like a champ. No parts needed. I use a guy in Bulgaria that has parts and equipment to service all calibers of Accutron movements. His price is much more reasonable than many here in the U.S. PM me if you want contact info.
> ...


I secondworzel, s comments!


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have an Accutron 218 that had been dead for around 20 years.

Sent it to Silver Hawk, it's now running like new.


----------

